# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  property for sale in west end

## airportworker

Found this whilst surfing   they want US$700,000
http://www.viviun.com/AD-169967/

----------


## jasperpso

looks like a sweet property for someone with the money..  i often think about getting a property in or near negril and having a seasonal yard of my own when i retire - i am still 30 yrs from it though ; )  that is a business - a house can be had for considerably less..

----------


## lanetop

now there is a place that could use a fire suppression system

----------


## rastagirl777

$700K?  Wowza.

----------


## BCBud

Airportworker - that is an interesting link you posted.  I spent about 2 hours reading thru the properties they have for sale in JA... some pretty nice villas in Whitehouse area and a few in Negril .....dreaming for when I win a BIG lottery.

Memo to self - buy lottery ticket!

----------

